# Kann mir jemand nen Banner machen?



## stbz (30. Juli 2005)

Also der Banner soll in das Kästchen rein passen ganz oben auf der Seite (in das schwarze kästchen) http://www.stbz.cybton.com/fm_toplist farben usw. könnt ihr selber auswählen aber keine animation bitte.kann mir das jemand machen,wäre wirklich nett!


----------



## Duddle (30. Juli 2005)

Es gibt hier ein schönes Unterforum namens jobs@tutorials.de in dem du dein Hilfegesuch anbringen kannst.

Denn generell gilt, das hier keine „Macht mir mal"-Mentalität im Vordergrund stehen sollte, sondern das User Usern mit ihren Problemen bei der Bedienung von Applikationen helfen. Heisst im Klartext: Falls du Probleme bei der Umsetzung hast („Wie mache ich einen Blitz?“, „Welche Auflösung muss ich für's Web nutzen?“), sind wir hier gern bereit und gewillt, es aus der Welt zu schaffen.

Andernfalls verweise ich dich gerne noch einmal auf das jobs@tutorials.de-Unterforum.


Duddle


----------

